# Chicken legs on the Hasty



## d-train (Mar 30, 2014)

Smoked some chicken legs in a bath of sweet Asian sauce, the base of which was soy sauce. Pretty tasty













image.jpg



__ d-train
__ Mar 30, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey the color on that looks gorgeous! Very fun! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## headfirst (Apr 1, 2014)

looks good, do you care to expand on the process? I'm thinking of smoking some chicken quarters this weekend as well.


----------



## mrmosh303 (Apr 1, 2014)

love to smoke chicken...almost constantly...there is a Safeway where i live, that has these rubbed chicken wings, 3 flavors they do are carribean jerk, chipoltle brown sugar and buffalo style, and they are always in the clearance rack...it is impossible for me to see them and leave them...so a grab all they have, smoke them for 3 hours at 225, cover them for about an hour or so while they settle...then seal them for use later...30 seconds in the micro-wave knocks the cold off, and set them next to a salad...i do this with everything i can find in the clearance area, everything i can smoke i mean!!


----------



## newsmokeguy (Apr 1, 2014)

Do they even get much smoke in a tray like that? Id think it would block it.


----------



## smoke slinger (Apr 1, 2014)

Those look pretty good, something new to try and mmosh and getting the things and then saving them for later....


----------



## d-train (Apr 1, 2014)

newsmokeguy said:


> Do they even get much smoke in a tray like that? Id think it would block it.



They got plenty if smoke! So much that I would even back off the hickory or use a lighter wood like peach or cherry next time!




headfirst said:


> looks good, do you care to expand on the process? I'm thinking of smoking some chicken quarters this weekend as well.



I think it was:
1 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup evoo
3/4 cup sugar, I used about 1/2 dark brown and 1/2 white
1 onion, minced
4 cloves garlic, minced
Threw it all in the bullet blender to mix it up.threw the sauce and legs in a plastic bag to marinate for 1/2 day and then out the legs and sauce in the foil pan.  Gave them a light dusting of rub (I think I used Jeff's run).Preheat the hasty to about 275 and pulled the when they hit about 170 degrees. Used fist sized hickory chunks throughout the cooking process.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like you did a good job - nice smoke man


----------



## driedstick (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks great - nice job


----------



## soonersmokering (Apr 4, 2014)

Alright another Hasty aficionado!  I love smoking/baking wings on my hasty then tossing in wing sauce, a butter and tiger sauce mixture is great.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice lookin smoke !  Thumbs Up


----------



## d-train (Apr 4, 2014)

SoonerSmokeRing said:


> Alright another Hasty aficionado!  I love smoking/baking wings on my hasty then tossing in wing sauce, a butter and tiger sauce mixture is great.



There are very few things I love more than my hasty bake, STL Cardinal baseball being one of them. I am searching diligently for a vintage hasty to add to collection. My uncle has a like new unit from the 70's that hasn't been cooked in in probably 2 decades. It's sitting covered in his shed. He refuses to sell it to me!!!!


----------



## palladini (Apr 4, 2014)

Ye, I( saw that our Canadian Hardware Store, Home Hardware, had a Chicken Drum Stick rack, a device that hold chicken legs upside down so you can cook them. It was 5 bucks and change.  That is a good deal for something like this.













chicken-leg-grill-rack-xl.jpg



__ palladini
__ Apr 4, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 5, 2014)

Such a fabulous little apparatus!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bbqgeekess (Apr 6, 2014)

D-Train said:


> Smoked some chicken legs in a bath of sweet Asian sauce, the base of which was soy sauce. Pretty tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, that looks *heavenly*.  I have a Hasty Bake as well:  a late 70's suburban I got from the flea market last fall.  It's my favorite cooker to grill on.  I haven't smoked anything on it yet but am going to start doing that.  I usually use my Mini WSM, WSM, GMG Davy Crockett & recently acquired Bandera for smoking.

Here is a photo of my Hasty along with my two WSM:













10o2ss2.jpg



__ bbqgeekess
__ Apr 6, 2014


----------



## pitmasternate (Apr 13, 2014)

Great looking chicken!! will have to try this recipe this weekend


----------



## millerk0486 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks good. Gonna have to give this a try!


----------

